# Team SC just sold on the 'bay



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Saw a Domo Farm Frites Team SC with very low miles and a DA9 group sell last night on ebay for north of $1100. 

Did anyone from here buy it? Super desirable paint scheme and in fantastic shape. No surprise it went for a pretty nice price, although still a relative bargain compared to the original MSRP of that frame alone. 

Curious to know if one of the group here picked it up or it's off to someone else. Either way I hope the new owner puts some miles on it and enjoys the ride!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

The SC and Flyer frames don't get much money. Nobody is interested in aluminum these days.
There's a lot of older carbon that don't get much money.Even the EMX7 doesn't get much and it is a nice frame. A bunch were on at half price and only one sold.
People like the steel ones. There are so many variations in paint and odd tubing in steel.


----------

